# Toy box lid hinges



## Doug71 (8 Jan 2020)

I am going to be making a kids toy box out of 18 mm birch ply and was just wondering what people thought would be the best hinges for the lid?

I am thinking of using the Sugatsune soft close lid stays as below and see they have used concealed type hinges, I imagine people will sit on the box and not sure if concealed hinges would be up to the job?

https://www.eurofitdirect.co.uk/collect ... eg-opening

All the cranked type flush hinges I have seen look really cheap quality and if I use butts I will be screwing in to the edge of the birch ply when I fit the hinges on the back panel.

It's quite a modern/Scandinavian type look they want so small, simple, hidden hinges would be ideal.

The lid is about 1m long x 450mm deep.

Thanks in advance, Doug


----------



## doctor Bob (8 Jan 2020)

I like these Doug
https://www.hafele.co.uk/en/product...te-set-duo-standard/000000010001c65c00010023/

the stiffness is dialable by an allen key.
They are not soft close but will hold it open with ease.
I use them with normal butt hinges. Just need to mess around on a test piece for the position, once you have done a few it's pretty simple.


----------



## xy mosian (9 Jan 2020)

Doug71":3h2kfxwz said:


> All the cranked type flush hinges I have seen look really cheap quality and if I use butts I will be screwing in to the edge of the birch ply when I fit the hinges on the back panel.
> Doug


I have successfully used butts with an MDF door. I prepared the MDF edge by letting in a piece of 'proper' wood. Much in the manner of a biscuit. The edge of an 18 mm ply panel would surely take a piece 12 mm, or even thicker. A quick slot with the router and a glued slip should take screws well. 
HTH xy.


----------



## Callum (9 Jan 2020)

What about these?
https://youtu.be/WW7J0GUdQkk


----------



## Doug71 (9 Jan 2020)

Callum":27h1810l said:


> What about these?
> https://youtu.be/WW7J0GUdQkk



These would be perfect apart from the price, £40 each :shock:

The customer is now talking about having the lid in two halves, I don't think the job will stretch to £160 worth of hinges :lol: :lol: :lol:


----------



## Callum (10 Jan 2020)

Yeah, that’s quite a lot


----------



## Jonathan S (10 Jan 2020)

How about a piano hinge?

Regards the stay, I also like the one Bob linked from Hafele, I've tried verious types and for me that's the one that operates the best for me.

Jonathan 

Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk


----------



## Trainee neophyte (10 Jan 2020)

Doug71":2y12aqo2 said:


> Callum":2y12aqo2 said:
> 
> 
> > What about these?
> ...



I made a big bench/box to live outside the front door and take all our boots, shoes etc. I definitely made a mistake in not having two halves to the lid - firstly you want to sit on on it to take your boots off, and then be able to put boots in the box. Secondly, being a clear flat surface, it attracts random junk like flies on the proverbial - all of which has to be moved off to get your boots out, then put back in place, because you can't have it scattered around on the floor, apparently. I image in a toy box will have a similar lifestyle. I used piano hinges on mine, but it is solid (scaffold plank) wood, and is up against a wall, so no issues with the lid opening too far.


----------



## Doug71 (10 Jan 2020)

Jonathan S":1wsdrp8b said:


> How about a piano hinge?
> 
> Sent from my SM-J530F using Tapatalk



Anybody have any links to decent piano hinges, all the ones I come across are really lightweight and wont take a suitable screw without countersinking deeper (and then I countersink too deep and the screw goes right through #-o)?


----------

